# No Hot air until driving



## mlloyd01 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have 05 Altima. I have been having issues with the heating system. I remote start my car and all it does it blow cold air. I am not getting hot air until I start driving for a little while, once I come to a stop it gets cold. I had it flushed and had all new hoses and clamps put on as I was leaking fluid out of one of the hoses that seemed to work for about 3 weeks. Now it is right back and colder then before. I had it flushed again and nothing has changed. I am not made out of money and really don't want to spend more money on fixes that are not going to solve the problem. How can I figure out if it's the water pump or if the heater core took a crap?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably neither. These Altimas with the 2.5L had big issues with air getting trapped in the system. There was a TSB on the issue and showed how to purge the air out of the system.


----------



## mlloyd01 (Feb 23, 2015)

*No Hot air unitl moving*

Seeing that I am of a female persuasion. I am not the handy car type, I'm not saying that I wouldn't get my hands dirty. But I don't have a garage to work on my car. The WI winter right now is not the outdoor type of working weather. How could I explain that to a mechanic without them looking at me as if I just stepped of the alien spaceship from planet "what the hell are you talking about". I am also not familiar as to where to find the TSB for this problem. Any additional help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

Could it be that it is too cold and your thermostat is not opening till you actually start driving?

It is perfectly normal for the car to have to warm up before you get hot air out of the vents. How long it takes to get there is another issue?

I live in Miami and I will have to drive about 10 blocks before I get hot air out of the vents.

When you stop and it gets cold again could be another issue. TSB stands for technical service bulletin (I think).

Might want to Google it.


----------



## mlloyd01 (Feb 23, 2015)

*No Hot air unitl moving*

From what I have read is that it doesn't seem to be the thermostat. The heat gauge goes up to the middle and stays there moving or not moving. But I have read that there are 2 different types of thermostats for this car type, but not sure if that is completely true or not. It's a shame that they don't make Chilton books anymore.


----------



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does Haynes make one for your car? Just bought one yesterday for a Corolla $ 29.99


----------

